# Jacobite's Imperial Forces Log (BA/SM/IG/DH)



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So here are the minis for the fluff I posted here: 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=80750

Just getting started - waiting on a big package from Wayland games but to warm up into it I've started on the DC - just a basecoat so far - I know they don't look very black at the moment but they (hopefully) will soon. Yes I know they are headless... those are on their way.










And my FW Dread - magnetised so it can Furioso or HS




























Hopefully more to come...


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

nice start so far, cant wait to see the paint show up


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha your wish is my command: done some work on the DC - black and bone (God dam it I HATE trying to highlight proper black - I find it very difficult). That said I'm happy enough with them (highlisghts are a little better in person). Can't start work on the red until my parcel arrives. Parchment up next (its already basecoated.) Still not sure what I'm going to use helmet wise yet.





































I also spent about an hour today with my flatmate's dremmel working on the first of my SG - I'm going to convert them up from VV's. This one is the BA VV Veteran Sergeant and he's going to be the banner bearer for the unit. I just think there is too much detail on the outa the box ones - one of the banes of the 28mm scale, its great how much work GW is doing on the new kits but sometimes the detail just gets lost amoungst itself due to the small "canvis" size they have to work with. 

Anyway I've taken this guys shoulder pad off so I can use one of the huge winged ones. Luckily his head is already seperate - like the DC headwise I'm not sure of what I'm going to use. The Death Masks are tempting to really make it clear that they are SG - although I'm hoping the wings, bolters, glaives and shoulder pads will be enough.



















The end result of the dremmel action. Yes I know the hand is at a bit of a weird angle at the moment, I'll rememedy that with some filling and some greenstuff. I'm just so stoked that I've got hold of that classic BA Banner from the old honour gaurd. Only cost me NZD $3.50 (about 1.50 pound). I'm planning on maybe using the SG banner as an objective marker (see fluff section for why).

Anyway hope you enjoy.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Big ass assault cannon on dread love it lol, poses are really good as well, look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmmm realised I didn't post the big update I got, so here it is: 

BITS! MINIS! PAINTING!

So over the last two days two boxs arrived for me. One from bits and kits (champions!) containing this:










Some FW Mk 3,4,5's parts to make things look sexy (really trying hard to resist the temptation to use them to pimp characters), plus other delights.

Then today my package from Wayland arrived:










Vanguard Veterans to be turned into SG
Assault Squad
Death Company
Sanguinary Guard for parts to convert all other minis (DC, VV/SG and characters)
Highlander Hero (it was only 1 pound 70p)
Pot of Mechandrite Red

And yea and bought some more files.

So time for me to get the dremmel out, start cliping, upend the bottle of glue and generally start squint for the next couple of hours.

But before I go, the first four DC are nearly done, the parcel from Bits and Kits contained some Death Masks and I've decided to make the DC look different by putting them in the SG Death Masks (no ingame effect intended). These guys just need the red painting for some contrast which I can now do and basing.










--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Anyway that was Tuesday last week, since then I've been cleaning and demolding all the parts I received and then dremmeling the VV's. 

Sorry about the bad pics - weather at the moment is constantly cloudy and misty (its supposed to be summer) and has been for the past week - so no natural sunlight. Anyway, I've nearly finished the DC, just need a bit of retouching and basing. The pics I took though are so bad that I'm not even going to bother posting them


Started on the red of the Dread 










WIP of the SG/VV




























The GS'ing isn't finished yet and does look better in person.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Been doing some painting over the last couple of days. Finished the Death Company, I'm going for coble stone bases with a light pattering of snow to tie them into my half built IG force - although they are more snowy wilderness.

First time I've used testors dullcoat - smells horrible but I like the finish.









_
The assembled "Fury Unleashed" - currently numbering four members after their intial engagement on the surface of Jaegers Reach, these four brothers are what remain of the 12 who orginally deployed to help secure the landing site for the Banner Sworn. Between the 12, they accounted for approximatly 105 enemy milita and 2 peices of enemy armour (these two tanks were responsible for the destruction of 5 of their kin)_










_Brother Teai - donned the death mask just 4 conflicts into the hunt for the Banner. Previously second in command of Squad Thais he was a solid and dependable marine in the middle of his service and a veteran of the Sinkhole Massacre before his fall. The lose of his presence within Eligius is keenly felt. He is the only surviving member of the squad to have fought more than one misson within it and is becoming increasing harder and harder to sedate after each battle._










_Brother Uilr - like the remaining members of the squad he is new to the Unleashed, the black rage took him just as the Banner Sworn exited the warp. He started out in the 9th company as an Assualt Marine, was noted for his calmness under pressure and was transfered to 4th company to act as a meltagunner in an Assualt Squad before being promoted to a tactical squad. When the call came for volunteers he put his name forward without question. It is a pit that such an experianced special weapons operator is now lost._










_Brother Reahn - A young assult marine within the 9th with only 4 missions to date he was known to be hot headed and a lover of flight. During the battle for a stable drop sight on Jaeger's Reach he personally removed from action both of the heavy weapon teams who targeted the squad, the second one by gripping the barrell of the autocannon and using it as a club against it's crew after his chainsword became caught in the body cavity of a rebel PDF fighter._










_Brother Fahrew - Formally a Brother-Sergeant of Devestator Squad from the 7th, Fahrew is an old marine who transfered when the call came. Like many others he started out in the 9th under Gavrel's predecessor Brother Captain Toulk. Upon his transfer he redeployed as an Asssualt Marine with Squad Eliguis operating one of the squads special weapons - a meltagun. It seems his re-introduction to close combat may have awakened the black rage within him. 
_

Also working on my the first half of the first Assualt Squad. Halfway through painting the red, really enjoying painting a bright colour as well.










Also done some work on the Dread, red is finished - it looks a bit better in person. Need to fix the GS on the hull. Also came up with a banner.










Tryed to put some little things under the paint work - kinda worked. Tryed to make it look a little less "stock". Also converted a heavy flamer instead of the storm bolter from a normal Dread heavy flamer and a IG Flamer. Prefer the slimmer nozzel.










Got a 5 man Dev squad and the 1st half of the 2nd Assault Squad basecoated dark grey so I'll get to work on the red on them soon.

Enjoy


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Even though they are loyalist, I really llike your reds.. Nice, smooth, clean....kudos to you.

FFX


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Been a while but I've been busy with both painting and with other stuff. Nearly finished the first half of the first assault squad, here are the pictures:



















Just got the parchment, eyes, bases, individual heraldry's and other random touch ups to do. Shouldn't take too long - pretty happy with the way they have turned out. Currently working the chapter symbol.










I've decided that when the first half of the second assault squad is done, plus the 5 man Dev, the 2 SP's and Dread I will treat myself into buying a pair of SR's - only allowed to assemble one of them though. Then I have to complete remaining 10 RAS's, plus the tac and SG's and the Chaplin and Captain before I can build the remaining one and then paint them(with freehand on the wings). Seems resonable to me. After that I don't know. Another Dread (Forgeworld) possibly a Lib Termy and CC Termi squad. Maybe who knows.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good Jaco!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Coming along nicely Jac. Didn't know that you paint your models unassembled.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Looking good, will continue to follow this :victory:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

@Wraith - yea find it easier to get into the cracks and corners. Takes longer though which is a little annoying, but I prefer the result.


Been a while, been rehearsing a circus show for the national children’s theatre and it opens in a week, which has eaten into painting times. However only got the head of the Assault Squad leader to do (i changed it, then I changed it back, then I changed it again) and the squad will be done. Hopefully get that done today and post pictures tomorrow.

I’m about halfway through painting the remainder of the first wave of guys, red is nearly done on half of them and I’m racing to bring the other half up to the same level. Some quick pics:

Five man dev squad bodies and half of an Assault Squad bodies as well, these just need inking now. I’m not going to do this until the parts I missed are also highlighted.









Rocket Launchers and other bits I missed when painting the red’s the first time. It annoys me to have to go through and do this. I’d much rather paint all the colours at once. 









That said, all the guys in this wave are now at the same point including these two Priests, so they should be completed at the same time as the Dev and Assault Squad.









And another, this guy will have a jump pack









I’m going with axes for the Priests – as a way to make them stand out further – plus I like the image of them using them to put a badly wounded marine out of his misery in a suitably honourable way.

And a little side project I picked up – always wanted his dogs for my IG and I saw him under half price on Trademe (kinda like a kiwi version of eBay) so I just went and did it. Going to paint him as if its his last couple of days before he dies in Autumn, so lots of different coloured leaves in his cloak, skin will be a light green like the ‘eavy Metal painted one. Always thought this was cool sculpt and it’ll be a nice break from painting blue, white and red all the time.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

It's all looking real good. I like what you've done with the Death Company, those death masks really make them stand out.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks mate, I'm surprised it hasn't been done before tbh, seems a simple little thing to make them stand out, use a part that has very limited uses and free up chapter specific helmets for the rank and file.

Plus it looks bloody scary to have one those guys running towards you I imagine.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry for the double post but...

Got Thais’s helmet finished so the first half of Squad Thais is done!:yahoo: I’m pretty pleased with how they turned out all things considered I’ve never really painted red before, or yellow for that matter. Usually I stick to blacks and greens because if you bugger them up then its easy to hide since they are so dark. 

Anyway here they are:










_Here can be seen the first half of Squad Thais, third squad of the 9th Company: the Banner Sworn.
_
Sergeant Thais:










_Half of the pair known as informally “The White Twins” due to his shock white hair Thais has risen to the rank of Sergeant of third squad through sheer hard work, a capable and disciplined officer of the line he has proven himself time and time again as a marine that, while not destined for a high command is one that can be relied upon to get the job done swiftly and without complaining. Both he and his brother (Kitia – Sergeant of 5th Squad) were recruited at the same time, served as scouts together and then into the 9th’s 3rd Assault Squad. It was only when they were both promoted that they were separated, Kitia to the 6th companys 5th squad as 2nd in command and Thais to the same postion in 8th company’s 2nd squad. When Sergeant Tabith (formally of the 9th’s 3rd) was killed some 15 years later Thais was promoted and returned to the 9th to take up the mantle of his former Sergeant. Kitia was also promoted soon after but stayed within the 6th. _










_Thais was present at the Sinkhole Massacre as can be seen by the black bar on the right hand side of his storm shield which also bears his personal heraldry, the two yellow lines representing his time in the 8th. The two purity seals are citations for valour and at the top of the shield can be seen the Winged Skull, an award for bravery in the face of crippling injury (awarded during the Sinkhole Massacre). _










_The grail on his left shoulder is an acknowledgment of his devotion to the care of the men under his command, awarded following his actions on moons of Yuilpa 8. He wields a short pattern power gladius, both he and Eligius favour a power 
sword and shield as their weapons of choice. Thais wears Mark 7 suit of armour with a Mark 8 helmet – a replacement for the Corvus pattern he wore prior to the Sinkhole Massacre, during this action he was gravely injured by a Alpha Legion power axe which clipped him, splitting his helmet and nearly blinding him. Despite this he fought on, slaying his attacker and continuing to lead his squad which resulted in the award of the winged skull is recognition for it. The helmet also bears the award as a way of honouring the previous equipment. _

Brother Fesk:










_Armed with two hand flamers (counts as flamer) Fesk is the units oldest member, a born brawler he has never risen above the assault squads and never wishes too, he has used every weapon type issued to the squad and is always willing to offer a word of advice to a younger marine in the finer points of these weapons. While the squad is at half strength he is the squads specialist weapon operator but will not doubt return to the bolt pistol and chain sword when the time arises.








Like Thais he has spent time within the 8th company as noted by the yellow stripe on his shoulder pad. The wing at the front signifies his age and experience, approaching 400 years old he holds a special yet informal position within the company. Fesk wears a Mark 5 pattern breast plate and a variant of the Heresy-Pattern Helmet as well, also given to him as sign of respect, the rest of his suit is a mark 7. As can be seen by the blacked right kneepad – Fesk was present at the Sinkhole Massacre._

Brother Gosa:










_Another Sinkhole Massacre survivor Gosa is a younger marine who is known for his constant practice with the chainsword, the wing on his blades hilt; an award for his skill. Seen as a potential future tech marine Gosa has served honourably in several campaigns and has been rewarded with several older components of armour as a means of seeing if he has enough potential to be sent to Mars for further training. He wears Maximus type leg armour, a Mark 6 Corvus Helmet with studded shoulder pad. The Crimson Fury tend to try and keep armour components together where possible as a sign of respect to the armour’s spirit and it is very common to see Mark 5 and 6 shoulder pads with Heresy or Corvus pattern helmets._










Brother Pella:










_A close friend of Fesk, although a hundred and forty years younger, Pella started life in the 9th but was transferred to 5th Company to a Devastator Squad upon his 125th year of service, now 30 years later he finds himself back as a Assault Marine, volunteering to return to his original company to reclaim their honour. Pella wears a mark 7 suit and a grail award for devotion to his squad can be seen on his left shoulder. The blood drop of his chapter symbol has also been raised, a award for the reclaiming of a chapter relic, in his case, he was part of a squad that fought to retrieve a crippled land raider from the clutches of an ork mek’s warband._

Brother Delph:










_The squads youngest member and very keen to prove himself Delph has only just been promoted from the scout squads, despite this he has proved himself a capable fighter and a modest marine, always willing to take a word of advice from his betters. He can often be found sparing with Gosa, practicing his technique so as not to let his lust for battle prove his undoing. He wears a set of mark 7 legs that have been crafted by one of the chapters artesian techmarines, no doubt a gift of encouragement. Apart from the iron skull on his helmet marking him out to be a close student of the teachings of Sebestian Thor his armour is so far unadorned.
_

Well thats it for now. Back to working on the rest of them. However a ebeer for anybody who can guess the two TV series I was watching while painting these guys... clues are in the fluff. Enjoy.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey ho another double post but this time with armoured goodness! The Dread is done (absent banner but thats not as important), I present to you:


Veteran Brother Renthal – The slayer of Gajkazza the terrible, saviour of Prist 5











_Veteran Brother Renthal was the senior sergeant of the 9th prior to his internment within the Dreadnaught armour. It was his power fist that split the skull of the Ork warlord Gajkazza, and he lead the detachment that freed the moon of Prist 5 while his CO prosecuted the war on Prist itself. Prior to his brush with death Renthal was known to be a bombastic joker although this has faded with the passing of the years until now he rarely speaks.

A couple of years into his 4th century within the Fury Renthal was involved in a deadly Storm Raven crash. As he and his squad were undergoing what should have been a routine and harmless deployment to the surface of Yualn’s system’s main planets surface before the investigation of a suspected STC site, his storm raven was hit by weather conditions never before seen and impossible to predect, massive spikes of lightening raining down and winds that would strip the flesh from bone in seconds. He was the only survivor, crippled, missing both legs and in extreme shock, he was found 3 weeks later. It is thought that Eldar pirates could be behind the incident but this cannot be confirmed.
_









_As a mark of honour and to preserve the knowledge he held he was placed within Dreadnaught armour.

The markings on his groin plate represent his time commanding assault, tactical and devastator squads as well as his time in the first company before being transferred back to the 9th to take up the role of senior sergeant. The three blood drops on his shoulder mark the 300 years he has been within the armour. He fights with two blood talons traditionally although he has been known to take up longer range weaponry should the task require it._










Well thats him, still working away at the Devs and Assault Marines. Onto their black metals now the red is done. Here is a preview of Renthals banner though, converted from WFB Marauder Horseman banners (such very nice peices to work with, I'm almost tempted to start a Chaos Mortals army for them):










Luck C&C appreciated.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Been a bit busy with work (show for the Nathional Childrens Theatre) but have been slowly chugging away at the 5 man Dev and another 5 RAS marines - doing all the fiddly little bits now - and figuring out which bits I forgot to paint - lesson learnt: really make sure you have all the parts that you need before you start painting (and I mean REALLY make sure and don't change your mind!). Anyway here is a WIP taster:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Been a busy couple of days: Finished of the first half of Assault Squad Eliguis and decided to weather them up a bit – always felt something was missing with the 5 marines I’d finished previously and then I realised they were too clean so out came the browns and beiges to make them a bit filthy – I liked the effect so (stupidly) decided to go back and redo the guys I had previously done. Here is the result:

Renthal:









The Fury Unleashed:










































Squad Thais:


















































Now they actually look like that have seen some combat. I'm not over joyed at the result but I'm happy - my painting is slow enough as it is. No doubt it will get better with time (and I need to get a stiffer brush so I can flick the paint onto the minis - did it to the next squad but it took ages so I didn't on the ones above - however I will try and to do it from now on)

Squad Eliguis to come in an hour or two once I have written the fluff for them.

C&C appreciated.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

And here finally is Squad Eliguis:










_Here can be seen the first half of Squad Eliguis, 4th squad of the 9th Company: the Banner Sworn_

Sergeant Eliguis:










_The other half of “The White Twins” Eliguis is known to be a spirited officer who could go far should he learn to rein in his recklessness and his urge for combat (something that the years have not dulled), well liked by the men under his command, with the exception of Camfr, there was none of the usual awkwardness when he took over 4th Squad following the death of their former Sergeant Agmemos during the Sinkhole Massacre. A former member of the 9th he has been welcomed back with open arms by all not just his blood brother Sergeant Thais with whom he has a long running contest over whose blade’s are the keenest when it comes to the field of battle. Now re-united Eliguis has the chance to catch up._










_Like Thais Eliguis also wields a short pattern power gladius and a storm shield, a choice of arms that hark back to their days as recruits under the Scout master Lemari where they were often pitted against each other in the training circles. Eliguis wears a heavily decorated suit of Mark 4 armour with a helm in the style of Mark 2 Crusade armour but likely made much later. He bears a skull honorific on his left shoulder pad for the slaying of an Eldar farseer during his time with the 8th. His shield displays his coat of arms, the barbed line in the top half is as reminder of his on-going search for restraint and calm, however the lightning bolt and blue comet below it are in recognition of his perchant for striking as quickly as possible usually from Storm Raven or Thunder hawk – a tactic he excels at. _ 

Brother Avl:










_An aggressive close combat specialist who doesn’t wish to advance any further than he already has Avl is a veteran of 200 years service who followed Eliguis over from the 8th at the request of the Sergeant. He is known to be a scraper both in and out of armour, using his fists almost as much as his side arm and chain-sword. That said he is a crack shot with his bolt pistol as demonstrated by the angels wing and blood drop on the right hand side of the casing. He wears mark 6 pattern legs and a mark 5 Heresy pattern helmet – favoured by marines like Avl for its brutal appearance._

Brother Belre: 










_Belre only just made it out of the Sinkhole Massacre alive, he was the last marine out, making a blind jump pack flight through the hole to the surface, firing blindly behind him. The black knee pad shows his presence at the massacre and the blood drop and wing indicates his advanced skills with the jump pack. He wears mark 7 plate and a variation of the mark 7 helm. His right shoulder pad is of the mark 5 variety, and his left bears two honorifics – a skull for his 100th kill and the blood drop for his dedication to chapter rites._

Brother Camfr: (new picture due to the horribly bad painting of the eye which I only realised after the full squad photo – hence the new but not so nice one)










_Brother Campf; second in command of the unit and was widely thought to be the successor of Agmemos following the sergeants death at the Sinkhole, however this was not to be. Campf not altogether at ease with the situation has born it however (although there is thought that one day there will be a reckoning in the sparing cages between himself and Sergeant Eliguis). Until that day however Campf will bear it without complaint. He wears mark seven pattern armour, recently replaced after nearly being crushed to death following action against a traitor titan just prior to the Banner Sworn’s deployment to Jaeger’s Reach which saw his previous armour needing an extensive overhaul in the armoury, the only parts still serviceable were his shoulder pads._

Brother Navk:










_As gentle as a superhuman killing machine can be Navk has the honour of being one only member of the 9th and one of only 3 marines in the chapter to have a statue made after him. He is immortalised on the surface of a planet called Kiver, shielding a small child from a Dark Eldar corsair’s splinter rifle fire at the moment of Imperial victory (it later turned out that the little girl was the Governors daughter). Another veteran of the Sinkhole he has wielded one of the squads meltagun’s since Brother Fahrew’s fall to the Black Rage, his armour is of Corvus pattern with a mark 7 helmet with an assisted targeting module – a great aid in the heat and turmoil of combat where a well placed melta gun shot could be difference between life and death for the entire squad. To compensate for the lack of a chain sword he wears ancient MK 3 Iron Armour vambraces perfect for bludgeoning foes out of the way. He also has a grail honorific for his compassion to his comrades._

Well that’s it – not entirely happy with the weathering – shouldn’t have used white, clouds the palate I think, brown and beige work ok but not the white, but still better than none at all. Next up is the five man Dev’s – Squad Cato and then maybe a land speeder and some scouts that were lying around from years ago or more assault marines (more jump-packs... yay... not)

Anyway C&C appreciated as usual.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

These are looking really good, i'm especially liking the little bits of fluff that youve injected into each guy. I do it occasionally , my chosen for my chaos marines and a scattering of boys across my ork army but i don't think i've got the patience to try and do the entire army. 
+rep for you


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> These are looking really good, i'm especially liking the little bits of fluff that youve injected into each guy. I do it occasionally , my chosen for my chaos marines and a scattering of boys across my ork army but i don't think i've got the patience to try and do the entire army.
> +rep for you


Cheers Grim, believe me I wouldn't be doing it with any army other than Space Marines! Its not too bad actually, mostly just listing armour makes and awards given, the trick (which I'm still learning) is to try and get a broad spectrum of personalities going (while still keeping the seriousness/grimdark - something I feel is lacking in GW's dex's now). Still learning and working at it, I just find it adds more to the hobby.

I've got a couple of random paragraphs of "story" stuff written here and there that I can't be bothered finishing up about units not yet painted ... maybe one day.

Cheers though, glad you appreciate it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Finished my 5 man ML armed Dev Squad – Cato – felt weird to be painting blue helmets. Finishing them something felt a little wrong then I realised they just look different to the rest of the red guys I’ve painted due to the lack of yellow. Other than the eyes I’m pretty happy with them – think I should do the eyes last next time. And I wrote the usual fluff for them plus something a little more. Been a while since I’ve written anything so don’t expect miracles. Anyway enjoy.

_"The Town Square"

Stationed high in the town square a man could see for miles, the streets below intersecting and breaking away again like the half torn cobweb that dominated the empty window frame. Or he would be able to had it not been for the heavy falling snow that had been an ever present fixture of the Crimson’s Fury’s deployment on Jaegers Reach for the past 8 days. Not that it bothered Sergeant Cato; his helmet optics filtered it out with little problem but it was playing absolute hell with the Imperial Guard infantry who could barely function in the heavy snow drifts that appeared faster than they could shift them. Armour units had taken over as the main offensive force since the storm hit and it was for this reason that Cato and his men were perched in the tower of the local church to the god Emporer, the abbot hadn’t been happy about it but had wisely allowed them to use the belfry as a fire point, not that he could do much to stop them, you didn’t argue with 8 feet of super human killing machine... it wouldn’t have been the first time that a member of the Fury had killed a civilian for obstructing his duty.

To the Bullet Seer’s left stood young Tavel, laying out a selection of rockets in preparation for the predicted coming armour assault. Eager to do his duty but preferring to face the enemy up close Fayin still tended to his duty with upmost care despite this Cato was still a little un easy about the new marine – it had been 12 missions since the damned Sinkhole and yet something still wasn’t gelling with Tavel, he was trying very hard granted but Cato still couldn’t shake the feeling that the Black Rage could take him soon. Time would tell, Cato had faith in that. 

“One, this is three, coming up the stairs” Cato’s vox chirped in his ear and the crunch, crunch of approaching footsteps could be heard coming from behind the ragged cloth covering the door way. Rlocke returning from his sweep – not that he needed to Cato’s HUD told him where all his men were, it was just a habit of Rlocke’s that stemmed from years on the line, equipment sometimes failed and the last thing you wanted was to sneak up on your sergeant. 

His ancient leg armour muddy from the puddles outside which Rlocke would obviously be peeved about, he cut an imposing fire as he ducked through the doorway, his red, blue and white armour contrasting starkly with the greys of their environment, not that they need be worried about blending in, the storm taking care of that for them effortlessly. With servo’s winning slightly Cato turned to take his brother’s report but his vox chattered in his ear cutting him short.

“One, four, hostiles sighted, 5 reb apc’s, 2 class 3 heavy’s, 1 light air approaching from the west, sector 5, grid ref 2gamma” – Fayin sounded almost disappointed that it wasn’t more. 

“Squad, this is Cato, Ginl you take the skimmer first then disable apc 3, the rest of you smash and burn the rest of them, select and network your targets, after that skimmer is down I want 1 volley thats it. Confirm!”

“One, this is Ginl, skimmer first and then APC 3, copy, networking to you now” 

Cato smiled, knowing that his 2IC would take great pleasure in blowing the engine block of the rebel half track leaving the passengers unharmed. As the rest of the squad sent in their targets and he cross referenced them with his servo skull floating above his head Cato couldn’t help wondering; was that it? Intell had said there would be more. Maybe it was a fent? A false play set up by the Alpha Legion? No more likely a simple break downs had prevented other units from joining? Happy with the decision he voiced through to his comrade some 3 kilometers away.

“Swoop this is Road Block, ready and waiting, sending co-ordinates, go on your cue” A simple double tap over the com was all the reply he got, no doubt his battle brothers were lying low somewhere ready to pounce.

“Ginl fire when ready” before he could even finish the sentence he heard the swoosh of a rocket leaving its tube from a story below him and looking down his bolter scope he saw the flash as the rebel skimmer burst into flames. 

Death had come once more to the streets of Jaeger Prime and now snow was not the only thing falling from the sky.

Hajuea saw the skimmer crash down and spat out a curse, there went their top cover but moments later his curse changed to a wordless cry of fear as the Yurt pattern tank at the front of the column exploded in a spray of metal and fire. Behind it the first two half tracks followed suit, troopers running screaming from the burning hulks to roll on the ground in a vain attempt to put out the flames on their backs. Hajuea spun the pintle mount around firing blindly into the snow storm in front them, hoping in vain to hit something. Without warning the vechile shock so violently Hajuea was nearly thrown clear, a clawed hand the only thing keeping him upright and in the turrent ring. With his ears ringing from the massive bang he looked around to see what had happened to find the engine block at the front of the track a smoking ruin. Hajuea laughed, his squad’s transport was disabled, but alive and by the dark powers they were going to make somebody pay for the ambush. 50 rebel milita, dedicated to the blood god Khorne were baying for blood in the troop bay behind him. Still laughing he reached for the leaver that would release the ramp, another explosion to the left caused him to turn momentarily – just a secondary explosion. He began to depress the lever...

There was a massive tug on his back and a sharp pain in the back of his head and the whole world went black...

With a scream of jumpjets Thais took off once more, the rebel tank crewman in his grip, blood dripping down his gauntlet the red fading in contrast to the bright crimson of his armour. He had come in so hard and fast the traitor hadn’t even noticed him, and the “secondary explosion” caused by one of his squad’s grenades had simply been a lucky distraction – no not luck, divine fortune from the hand of the Emporer himself. 

“Road Block, this is Swoop, objective completed, you may precede with clean up” he voxed to Cato high up across the square.

Moments later a single missile launched from the church and with the prisoner in his grasp Thais rocketed skywards as below him the storm of ice and fire raged.
_

So without further ado:

Squad Cato










_Above can be seen the five members of Squad Cato, kitted out with multipurpose rocket launcher systems they are the heavy weapon specialists of the company to which the rest of the company’s Fire Support element hinges around. Although only numbering 5 marines they more than make up for it in their effect on any armoured columns and hordes alike. The reason for only being 5 strong is the company’s focus on fighting light – 5 marines to act as body guards can hardly be spared in the hunt for the 9th’s banner. Instead Haas’s squad can be called upon should Cato’s men require an additional hand (although this has never happened)._

Sergeant Cato – “The Bullet Seer”










_As one of the Company’s inner council members Cato is highly respected within the company, his wisdom and restraint is legendary, the path of the Devastator it is not an easy road to tread for a son of Sanguinius and yet Cato seems to never give it a second thought (unlike Tactical Sergeant Haas). He and his squad are veterans of the Sinkhole; the only squad who has not taken a casualty since that fateful drop. Cato is second only to Haas in terms of seniority within the NCO’s of the 9th and although Haas is officially 2nd in command Cato is every bit his equal in terms of experience and knowledge – some would say more so. Cato is the former 2IC of 6th Company(his original company), leading their tactical squads however he grew to realise that he preferred the heavier weapons and has a natural flare for their use which saw him request a transfer to the 9th when one of their Devestator Sergeant (a marine by the name of Jakur) was laid low during the Kaie Pacification. Within any chapter founded from Blood Angels stock solid heavy weapons specialists are a valued commodity so the request was granted.










He wears a mark 7 suit in the majority although his helmet and shoulder pad are of Corvus pattern and he carries a standard Godwyn make bolt gun which has been modified with a drum pattern magazine and a M40 Targeter. The chain attaching it to his wrist is both a reminder to himself and to others in his squad of their role: fire support not close combat. It is for this reason that he bears no obvious close combat weapon.










His banner displays his personal heraldry – the black stripe of the Sinkhole Massacre, a white wreath which can also be found on his chest plate signifying his senior position within the Company and the white eagle representing his time within the First Company (the Crimson Fury use several symbols in addition to the Crux Terminatus to show Veteran status – white helmets, eagles etc). The cross hairs and stars in the centre of the banner show two things: one that he is company champion with the bolter and has been for many years, so much so that it is his primary device and the reason for his nick name of “the bullet seer” – if a vital shot needs to be made then it is Cato who will do it. The stars show that he is a native of the Siris system – one of 5 traditional recruiting systems for the Fury._

Brother Fayin










_Not all together originally pleased with his re-assignment to the Devestator squad Fayin soon began to grudgingly admit that his skills with heavy weapons were of greater use to the chapter than his skills with the chainsword. He still relishes the few times when close combat does come his way however – beating the enemy to death with his “thrice damned shoulder tube” as he calls it, while not a preferred use of his rocket launcher still seems to have the desired effect.

He wears a mark 7 suit with a Corvus or Heresy Pattern shoulder pad and a mark 7 helmet with optical enhancements to aid with target acquisition and prioritisation – a common addition to Devastators equipment whose target list can quickly become cluttered in the heat of battle, these helmet modifications help to re-prioritise and number targets as and when they come in according to their threat levels, thus leaving the marine free to engage them with pinpoint accuracy utilising the enhanced optics of the HUD unit. He also wears a studded penance vambrace – no doubt at the order of the company tech priests following the unconventional use of his weapons system.
_
Brother Rlocke










_Wearing Mark 3 “Iron Armour” greaves Rlocke is near to becoming the oldest marine within the company and as such has learnt to control his urges to get to grips with the enemy – as young marine he was a dependable assault marine who, although never going to be inducted into the first company, still was a canny and resourceful fighter within 5th company. After a period of 100 years with the assault core he was transferred the 3rd company’s Devastators, then Tactical and back to Devastators, coming to the 9th at the same time as Cato, the two are known to be close, often sharing simple board games with each during rest periods. His breast plate and right shoulder pad are also engraved as is becoming of a marine with his age and experience. 
_
Brother Tavel 










_The most junior member of the squad, Tavel’s first mission with Squad Cato was the Sinkhole Massacre and he came to the very edge of his sanity on that day, having to be restrained by the Sergeant himself to stop him from falling upon the foe with his bare hands. Feeling the black rage so closely has given the young marine new purpose as he learns to control his rage and complete his requirements as a support marine. Should he do this he has the making of a very good heavy weapons operator.
Tavel wears Mark 6 pattern greaves and a mark 7 helmet which, like his legs, bears reminders of his search for calm embossed on it. _

Brother Ginl










_The squads 2ic and its resident rocket launcher “sniper” Ginl is a nondescript marine in every way with the exception of his skill with a missile launcher, indeed with every other weapon he is no different to any other marine but his ability with the Mark 2 rocket system that he carries is a thing of beauty. Much like Cato is the company’s top shot with a bolter, if a skimmer needs to be taken down, or a frag missile put through a window frame then Ginl is the marine to call on. The only member of the squad to carry such an ancient weapon (all others carry Mark 3’s) Ginl is waiting with baited breath for the day that a Mark 1 is found within the chapter stores, not that he is unhappy with his current weapon of course.

Other than the Mark 2 ML he carries, Ginl wears Eagle (M7) armour with three wings added to it – showing that despite his love of long range tank hunting he has also served with distinction in the Assualt Squads – a former member of Squad Thais who regularly jokes with Fesk over who flies faster; Fesk or Ginl’s rockets?_

Enjoy, C&C appreciated


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh yea and this is whats up on the painting table next – The Speartip – a Landspeeder Tornado and a old scout squad I had kicking around that just needed some fixing up.










Land speeder's had the launchers added beneath the wings to make it a bit more streamlined and a sensor the vehicle command sprue beneath the nose as well as double fins on the bottom. 










Hopefully get them done this week. Plus some stuff from the "band wagon"


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Got the Scouts finished last night and spent today doing the bases. Trying to paint freehand 10th company insignia at 1am in the morning wasn't fun I can tell you. I'm not overjoyed with them - the flesh looks better in person, probably the photography doesn't help (dam rain!) They weren't in great nic thanks to my 13 year old self slicing them up so a bit of work had to be done trying to fix them up. Anyway here they are:

The Young










_Above is the squad known as “The Young” - this is the traditional name of any team of Scouts deployed by the Fury onto the field of battle. These are not full marines just yet instead it is their job to watch, to learn and to pick off the weaker enemy units to support their brothers and to test their skills. It can be noted that their left shoulders show a slightly modified version of the chapter heraldry – a blood drop with black V but without the barbs that usually accompany it. These will only be worn once the Initiate has become a fully fledged marine after undergoing the Trail of Barb, the final rite to prove themselves worthy._

Instructor Poite 










_Instructor Poite, a former ninth company sergeant of what is now Haag’s squad, has been with the 10th company for the past 56 years as a junior instructor. During that time he has lead 3 previous scout Team’s onto the field of combat, this being his fourth and final before taking on a more senior position within the company. An experienced field officer rather than a inspiring commander his strengths lie in teaching and passing on knowledge rather than taking the battle to the enemy – that said he is still a seasoned veteran having served in the First company and in every core of the Chapter_. 










_He is armoured in the standard hardened carapace armour of the scout cadre and is armed with chainsword and a combi flamer which sits in the specially made socket where a normal humans right hand would be. Rather than taking a bionic replacement Poite chose to have a multi-purpose purpose plug installed instead so that he can remain adaptable to the situation. Poite lost his hand to an Ork choppa during the final assault on encampment of Gajkazza the terrible (whom Veteran Brother Renthal eventually slew) while he was 2ic of one the 9th Company’s Assault Squads (before Thais’s time). The Ork is question lost in his head in return._

Initiate Konal 










_Konal is a native of the Juik System – one of the five traditional recruiting systems of the Crimson Fury – rather than recruiting from one world and keep their chapter monastery there the Crimson Fury prefer to recruit from five systems and keep their Head Quarters a closely guarded secret – what is known is that they operate out of a hollowed out asteroid that continues to be built on and re-enforced. It is not thought to be warp capable but this is pure speculation. Konal bears the traditional blade and bolt pistol armament of the Scout. Known for his infectious laugh as much as his even tempter, should he pass the Trail of the Barb, Konal could go on to great things._

Initiate Imak 










_In contrast Imak has been noted to be a furious fighter, shouting and cursing his enemy even as he uploads clip after clip into them – armed with double bolt pistols he is ear marked for training in hand flamers showing a good understanding of the use of two close range weapons rather than a hand weapon. In this, his final assignment before the Final Test Imak has been granted permission to prove his skill with his preferred method of death dealing, close range fire fights._

Initiate Galwa 










_The youngest member of the team this is Galwa’s first mission, eager to please his teacher Galwa says little but acts without hesitation, he was noted by the medicine to have higher than average system tolerance for pain and subliminally very calm so it is possible that he may be fast-tracked through to sniper training as they are often required to spend up to a number of weeks in the same position observing enemy positions without giving their hiding places up – a sometimes tricky task for a son of Sanguinius. _


Initiate Belo 










_The team’s heavy weapon operator Belo is also 2ic of the squad, should Poite go to the Emporer’s side then it falls to Belo to order and execute the extraction of his fellow Initiates, it is not there place to sacrifice themselves just yet. Although his primary weapon rarely allows to close combat with the enemy to be made Belo still carries a hefty combat knife on his back just for that purpose._

Anyway c&c appreciated.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I realised that I still hadn't finished my SP's so I thought I should probably do that before going on with the Land Speeder - they are nearly done, just need to do the bases, purity seals, chapter symbols, power weapons and blue shoulder trim + clean up and they are done. Heres a preview:










and 










No thats not a mold line on his shoulder its a crack that runs though it that I added, some battle damage.

Hope fully be done in about 2 days. 

C&C Appreciated


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Scouts look very good, and SP looks like hes some along very nicely.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

@Hammer49: Cheers mate - got one finished.

So first Priest is done. Second one will be finished tomorrow. Pretty happy with him - the base was a late addition and took some fiddling to get right - he will be running with a SG/VV squad which are made from the metal mini's so he needed to be fit with them. Hopefully this will do the trick.

Sanguinary Priest Nixilan










_The former noviate of Gavrel’s Command Squad Nixilan is now a fully fledged Priest, after his efforts in keeping his former captain alive despite terrible wounds it was recognised that he now possessed the skills needed to done the chiselled armour of the priesthood and to enter the inner circle of one of the chapter’s specialist orders._ 

_As a mark of their rank and roles the Priests, Chaplains and Librarians of the Crimson Fury wear ornate and engraved power armour in a style more commonly found within their parent chapter than their own. Each suit is a relic and much reverence is taken with it – once given ownership of it no other may done it after it until death. In addition to his jump-pack Nixilan wields the traditional weapons of the Sanguinary Preists – the “blood chalice” – similer in effect and purpose to a Narcuim and a power axe – Fury marines (although up to personal choice) tend not to use axes instead preferring swords, fists, maces, spears etc for power weapons. This is in part to their use by the Priests as a means of delivering absolution to critical injured marines; giving them a warriors death rather than a bolt to the heart as in other chapters, it is seen by many as “their” weapon and no-one elses._










_Born in the Siris System (like Cato, Valerian and the primary recruiting ground of the 5th and 9th companies) Nixilan is a thoughtful marine who will often only speak when spoken too and can usually be found within the chapter library when not on duty, diligently studying the chapter historys, some say he is looking for a cure to the curse, others than he simply wishes to become a better marine. He refuses to say. Right from the early stages of his time within the Fury it was obvious that Nixilan was bound for the Priests, his care for others apparent even from before he was a marine. _










_Uncommon for marines within the Fury Nixilan and Valerian have been in the same company from the time they were Initiates, serving in the same Scout Team together but then serving apart in different assault squads before Nixilan joined the Tactical core and then into training with the Priests in the First Company, while Valerian was promoted to the Vanguard, from there both were picked to aid Garvel following the deaths of his priest and his bodyguard. Having served so long together they have a bond that is stronger than most others within the Chapter. It is whispered by some that should they reclaim the 9th’s honour then the pair could have a profound effect on the future of the chapter. As he did before Garvel’s fall he fights alongside Lecta Valerian but this time instead of it being Noviate and Company Champion it is Priest and Captain who draw blades together – pity the foolish who dares stand in their way._

I'm also doing a bare head for him since the squad will have both helmets and bare heads. WIP below.










C&C appreciated


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

SP's are looking great bro. Still love how your individually naming all your men.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

@Veror: Thanks mate, the couple of reactions I've got have been pretty positive about that - some think I'm crazy but people seem to like it. 

Finished up the second Priest, this time with no J/P – I had to redo his axe head as I painted blood splatter on it (lots of it) and then realised that power weapons are like light sabres – they should seal of the wound after making it... ergo no blood, plus I ballsed up the lightening pattern on it (I’m slowly getting better – Nixilans is the best I’ve done though). So I had to go back and redo it – turned out alright in the end though – I lengthened the axe blade with the bit that I cut off the other side which I think looks really brutal. I quite like the idea of him only using the blade on marine who need to be put out of their misery and the blunt end on everybody else hence the blood spatter on it. Anyway...

Senior Sanguinary Priest Ephraim – “The Watcher”










_ Senior Sanguinary Priest Ephraim is one third of the group known as Alter Guard, these three marines are the senior Priests within the Fury, offering advice to High Priest Kectuil on the occasion it is asked for. Each having been within the chapter for upwards of 500 years they oversee the training and induction of the both Neotypes and Sanguinary Noviates. Ephraim is known as “The Watcher” (as can be seen by the engraved symbol on his left kneepad) – it is his job to judge marines to see if they possess the potential required to join the ranks of the Priests, a job that requires absolute calmness under fire and control over the Red Thirst. 

It is for this reason that he is with the 9th on Jaegers Reach – in what other action that the Crimson Fury is undertaking would be the greatest test of their warriors? There is some talk in darkened corners that he is also here to check that Nixilan’s elevation was correct and not a mistake made in the heat of the moment..._










(Good god that mould line is horrible - I'm going to have to do something about that - how did I miss it?)

_As with all Priests he wears the relic armour of his rank, emblazoned with gilds and engravings as justified by his position, his white loin cloth a reminder of purity and restraint. His axe is an executioner’s weapon – before joining the Priesthood some 378 years ago Ephraim acted as a body guard for the Chapter Master of the day himself wielding the great hammer of that office with consummate skill. When he was inducted into the ranks of the Priests he chose to stick with a weapon that could be used for blunt trauma as well as it sacred duty. “Blood feather” as the axe is called in his hands becomes a circle of death, spinning, slashing and budging any who come within reach. Unlike Nixilan he wears a standard backpack but with the usual modifications that marine Apothecaries make: vials, over the shoulder illumination devices and other tools to make battlefield surgery a smoother and more efficient process._ 










_As with all Preists he is a quiet individual, often found meditating and studying within his private cell when not in battle his shaved skull bearing a winged blood drop. In battle he is a inspiration to all who follow him, leading from the front yet always watching. During his time with the Banner Sworn, he has taken to operating with Squad Kitia, acting as the buffer line with Renthal and the Fury Unleashed between the enemy and the rest of the “Bait”; Squads Cato and Haas. High above the “Kill force” of Thais, Eliguis and the Ascended with Valerian and Nixilan search for their illusive target._

Land Speeder is up next.

C&C appreciated.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes its been a long time since an update, moving me and all my stuff back to the town where my parents live for a 10 week Theatre contract which has rapidly turned to a nightmare situation due to the drinking habits of my co-workers. Nice to be working but its not in my job description to be dealing with 3 hours of abuse trying to get one of them home and potentially breaking the law doing it. 

Anyway I have been busy at work on these guys. The Landspeeder is done although I have lost all motovation to complete its base so it might be a while before that is posted up. I've done some GK goodness that I had lying around who are done but I want to change their bases to set them apart from these the Fury before putting them up. 

Good news however! Half of Squad Haas is done! (photos arn't as great but best I could do given the location)

Squad Hass - Fireteam Tormul










_Above can be seen half of Squad Haas – the Banner Sworn’s sole Tactical Squad. Often the squad is broken into Fire Teams with this one, lead by Brother Tormul acting in a similar manner to Squad Cato: long range fire support and while Cato acts as a versatile suppression platform, Tormuls men are specifically on the lookout for enemy armour as targets for the squads lascannon to punch through. This fire-team has the only two members of the squad who were not at the Sinkhole Massacre, like Squad Cato they have remained largely the same since the tragedy._


Brother Tormul










_Although not the most decorated member of the squad Tormul serves as Haas’s second in command, his shrewd mind a perfect counter point to Haas’s sometimes blunt demeanour. Tormul lost his arm during the Sinkhole Massacre and unlike most Fury marines chose not to have his bionics encased in the armour instead wearing the bare metal proudly as a mark of respect to those who fell._










_He wears a Mark 8 pattern breast plate and helmet (with white honour markings and metal service studs) with mark 6 legs. His backpack also bears a Grail icon as a re-affirmation of his faith in his Primarch. His left should pad carries a winged sword as an identification of his time with the Assualt Corps and the skill he has an with a jump-pack. Tormul has a command aspirations and is likely to become promoted to Sergeant should he survive._

Brother Coet










_A former member of the 2rd company, this is Coet’s first deployment to the tactical corp. He is a capable and practically minded brother whose career while slow has been steady. He has acquired the wreath and skull for his distinguished service on Uilp Centouri and also has a rope of service wrapped around his arm. This is present of some members of the Banner Sworn as a reminder of the duty that they have undertaken, it can often been seen on members who were not present at the Sinkhole massacre._










_He wears MK7 pattern armour, with a helm that has been modified to in-corporate a kludging blade, a lesson learnt on Uilp where he only just managed to escape death at the hands of a Ork Nob by beating it to death with his helmet, a job that would have been easier had an edge been present. He also has two remeberance markings, a skull and a blood drop; the blooddrop for comrade he was forced to euthanise while taking part in the Galac uprising. Oddly for a Space Marine his bolter has strap present, most marines choose not to make use of one believing it to get in the way of combat operations instead preferring to make use of magnetic plates on their armour for storing equipment (although it can be used as a means of showing an award). The bolter itself bares his former company’s markings._

Brother Velrum










_Velrum is the squad’s heavy weapon operator and the only member of the 9th to carry a lascannon. He is one of the longest serving members of the squad Haas, having served in it since before Haas took command of it 25 Terran years ago and as such was present at the Sinkhole._










_He wears a Mark 7 suit of armour and carries a Ecless Pattern Lascannon which is lighter than standard type and is aimed through a direct link to the helmet (the optical pick-up can be seen on the side of his helmet). This is the most common type of Lascannon seen in the Fury’s tactical squads as it is less clumbersome than the usual type, if a little less accurate. _

Brother Vipn










_Although a slightly shorter than normal marine Brother Vipn is an accomplished marksmen within the squad; as noted by the white strap on his boltgun, awarded only to accomplished shots with a un-enhanced boltgun. Vipn’s justifiably very proud of this and when the Banner Sworn’s trail is over it is thought that he will be sent to the 10th Company to assist in tutoring new recruits in the art of the Bolter, a role he has already fulfilled once.

He wears Mark 6 legs with additional ablative plate on the front of the right shin, possibly as a result of a weakness in the pre-existing plating. The black knee marking can be seen there. He wears a Mark 7 breast plate with a skull and crossbones marking showing his role as a teacher. His back pack bears a spiked blood drop, a symbol of devotion to his chapter in his many roles._

Brother Vusk










_Vuck is a former member of the 9th who has been serving in the 1st company of the Crimson Fury as can be seen from the white knee pad and wreath. A comparatively young marine, although not having noticeable leadership skills he is a very effective tactical marine. Vusk epitomises the Crimson Fury’s distain for subtlety often preferring the more brutal tactics, this occasionally leads to some arguments between him and Tormul who sees Vusk as trying to usurp his position in the squad. _










_Vusk wears a Mark 7 suit and helmet with modified Mark 2 or 3 shoulder pads. His breast plate forgoes the Imperial Eagle in favour of 5 skulls, noting 5 high profile victories. The spiked ring on his left thigh a mark of Penance for a incident on Yulim Prime where he failed to follow orders. On his left shoulder pad and from his belt are a oaths of the moment and the right shoulder pad bears honorific’s of skill and devotion. _

I also have a secret project I'm working on as well as a break from painting red.

Anyway enjoy.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

WIP of the begining of the side project. An auxiliary force of Space Marines (and their auxiliary's as well) with a bit of a different character to them. With the exception of the weapons the leader has all of them will be made from spare parts I have lieing around and when you see how they look you might be as mortified as I was when I had a good look through my bits box and saw what was in there. 

Anyway they are going to be slightly dragon themed so what better character to lead them than a Vulkan Hestan counts as. Pretty much all the modelling has been done and he's ready for paint (do need to add another shoulder pad obviously and some grenades and pouches)










The chapter are very sparse and forgo most of the awards and other shiny stuff most other chapters do. They also have strong ties to some of the more forward thinking sects of Mars, hence the shoulder mounted heavy flamer from a incinerator, a flamer tank and old space marine servo arm and its not that bent in person, must just be some weird trick of the photo.










Cloak made from greenstuff over plasti-card.

So he's pretty basic but that's the point, ticks all the boxes I think. Oh yea and I learnt how to take better photos hurrah!

Enjoy

EDIT: And I realized that I hadn't posted up the finished bare head of Nixilian. So here it is:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So I have a problem, I can't seem to leave things alone. The Dread for instance...

I'm making him taller (I don't want him to be dwarfed if/when I buy a Contemptor (or 3) and changing his pose so it begins:










I've also begun painting my salvaged land raider - dam I hate highlighting black/grey, need to clean some of it up:










And also started highlighting the 16 Rock Wyrms I need to do - here's five arms and bodys done...











Once more into the breach dear friends!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Another update to this ever so successful log.

Some auxiliary forces for your viewing pleasure:

A short piece of fluff can be seen and gives a little background here

I've imagined these guys as a kind of special forces IG team that has been seconded to the Rock Wyrms; some Astartes of a more humble nature (not the Crimson Fury!) which I'm working on. I've also included a Mentor Legion Space Marine simply because I had the parts and liked their old fluff. Rules wise if I was ever to play I would use them as SM Scouts for the IG and a Captain for the Mentor or a barebones =I= with warrior ret for the IG and a SM Captain for the Mentor.

The Demescu Team

Below can be seen what is now known as the Demescu Team – the survivors of the 67th Kushlite Infantry Regiment – The Fight Demescu. In addition Brother Sergeant Taskilm of the Mentor Legion can also be seen. Thanks to his influence they enjoy a special forces position with the Imperial Forces of Jaeger’s Reach.










All the Demescu wear the standard blue combat fatigues and black body armour of their regiment, as they are presently engaged in a light armour role, camouflage is not a pressing concern. They also all wear Mark 7 comabt helmets, incorporating advanced vision equipment, a gas mask and com’s equipment. They use Godwyn Pattern bolters with standard sickle mags – given to them by Taskilm. They each wear a Demescu Pelt; the skin of a large mountain cat native to their home world. Traditionally, it is a given as a mark of distinction within the regiment and the survivors wear them to honour their fallen friends.

Operating like Storm Troopers the Demescu are masters of small unit operations and their role on Jaeger’s Reach is ever changing depending on the requirements placed on them by the Astartes. At the moment they are currently assisting the Rock Wyrms in their defence of the eastern routes into Jaeger Prime. It is highly likely they will remain in this role for the duration and be deployed on one off missions as and when required.

Brother Sergeant Taskilm of the Mentor Legion’s 1st Training Cadre.










_Taskilm holds the rank of Brother-Sergeant within the Mentor Legion allowing him to carry out independent operations for the purposes of weapons and tactics research. According to Theatre Command there are 5 Mentor Legionaries present on Jaeger’s Reach but very rarely will they deploy together and it is thought that Taskilm is their commander: certainly he is their spokesman. It is impossible to verify the number of Marines from the Mentors present as all the information provided by the Astartes is by request not order. Taskilm is a veteran of some 78 missions and it is he who is responsible for the re-assignment of the 67th. Having reviewed gun cam footage from several engagements he has decided that their small unit tactics and fire and manoeuvre patterns require further study. 
He wears Mark 8 Pattern armour and when wearing a helmet uses one that incorporates advanced experimental optics. When not wearing one in combat he utilises a face grill as a matter of pre-caution. The weapons he carries are a power sword and a Under/Over pattern storm bolter – a design that is slowly being field tested, equipped with a box mag and scope it is slightly less cumbersome than the traditional side by side pattern while still maintaining its rate of fire. 
_










_The power sword is a gift from a member of the Unifactors Chapter. It is of the “Broken Blade” pattern favoured by that Chapter and requires some skill to use due to its lack of a stabbing point, instead relying on superior blade work. Naturally as a member of the Mentor Legion Taskilm was more than interested to learn and as such was presented with it after finishing his time observing the Chapter. The bracelet around his arm was a gift of thanks from Savir and his men after Taskilm stopped their re-deployment to Colthanx.
Taskilm is currently thought to be working alongside the remains of Kushlite 67th and the Rock Wyrms chapter patrolling the east of Jaeger Prime against enemy incursions.
_ 

Captain Savir (Red):










_Savir was born into the upper classes of the Kush and from an early age he was groomed for command, indeed his name literally means Leader. At 29 Terran years old he is very young to command a regiment but then again how many Regiments only number 13 men? Savir was originally executive officer of the 67th’s 5th company. His shoulder pad carries the symbol of the Mountain Wren, a family symbol. He is a small and wiry man that has made a habit of bulking up his armour to appear more physically imposing and for increased protection.

Savir is armed with a power sword that isn’t of standard Kushlite design, it appears to be of a mass produced design that is very common throughout the Imperium. The possible reasons for this are many varying from availability of spare parts, a spoil of war, a gift from a fellow warrior or simply personal preference. The Captain also carries a plasma pistol in a holster on his hip which is a relic of his regiment and was Major Sagarmāthā’s before him. The bionic arm Savir has is as a result of the Regiments final actions on Uilo where it was shattered by an autogun bullet and required amputation.
_ 

Colour Sergeant Hasit (Green):










_Formally of the 67th’s 8th company “Aces High Eights” he is also the teams medic. The Demescu don’t use specialisation markings for fear of snipers. Hasit came from a family of sheppard’s on Kush, nomadic goat herders who regularly give up their first born into service of the Emperor in exchange for good grazings. Hasit entered the Regiment as humble private at the age of 16 and now 35 years later is one of the oldest still alive. Hasit was also the Regimental boxing champion until numbers got so low that any competition was a waste of time._

Lieutenant Jaya (Blue):










_Jaya is a dour man in his mid 30’s who history is shrouded in secrecy as he refuses to talk about it. Field promoted from Sergeant it is known that he joined the 67th in the worlds capital and served in the 3rd company “Death Tears”. He is known for never smiling and for his deadly aim. He also has a strange fondness for animals that nobody can explain. Jaya has a long standing bet with Manas that was born out of irritation with Mana’s constant good humour: the first one to die has to by the other a drink. _

Corporal Manas (Black):










_Aged 25 Manas was formally of the Regiments 2nd company – the Iron Skulls – the armoured core of the Regiment and as such he has a rather close knowledge of the workings of explosives. He worked in the supply depot of the company and while not being overjoyed to be posted to front line duty his eternal optimism has made the experience bearable. It is he who lays the units explosives and also tends to any running repairs on weapons, much to the displeasure of the Mechanicus. Before he joined up he was a mechanic in the Kush’s main city.
_

Private Alok (White)











_In a regiment of so few there is very little attention payed to rank anymore, even if there was Alok wouldn’t really mind, he was formally the adjutant to Captain Meet – CO of the 4th company. He has continued in his duty’s of ensuring communications run smoothly in the Regiments new form, constantly tinkering with the vox and scanning equipment. His shoulder pad reflects his old role. The Demescu’s vox units tend to be half track mounted to make use of boosting tech although it can all be controlled via wireless remote which can be found in one of Alok’s pouchs or from voice command via his helmet.

_


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So due to work commitments and my living situation I've had to put this on the back burner for the last couple of months or so but fear not ye clamouring horders it still lives and heres a proof: easing back into with an Assassin: 

Officio Assassinorum Asset Cet -16










_It is unknown how many Officio Assassinorum operatives operate on Jager’s Reach and despite it being an abnormally large planet (said to be of a comparable size to star which Holy Terra orbits) it would be highly unlikely for there to be more than one at any one time despite the wealth of deserving targets).

It can never be known for sure where or when an Assassin has worked and the bar the few individuals who it will reveal itself to while on the mission itself the only beings to know of its missions are the High Lords of Terra, the master of the agents Temple and the asset itself. There have been several indicators that there is indeed an Imperial Assassin at work on the planet’s surface.
Yerula the Thrice Cursed a noted Night Lords torturer responsible for the fall of Greenmarch and the disfigurement of the Inquisitor Rubedar was shot while leading a slave raid in the eastern sewer districts of Kelv; one of the primary processing districts and a key location for the control of the Southern Hemisphere. The shot in question was in the pouring rain and taken from a distance of 3 clicks through a mess of a scaffolding and over pipes, the shooter in question had a shooting window of precisely 6 tenths of a second. 
The Heretic Sorcerer Jaspe was killed silently in the night while walking the parapets of Jaeger Prime re-affirming the blasphemous ruins protecting the citadel from Imperial Eyes, a shot that would have required sneaking into no man’s land to a distance of 4 clicks to ensure the proper angle and stay there for 7 days not moving due the shifting nature of the battle lines, exposed and vulnerable to the indiscriminate shelling of trench warfare and the constant sweeps of the forces of Chaos before executing his target. From neither corpse could a bullet be extracted, the round that killed them disintegrating as soon the target fell.

Both of these shots would have been impossible for even the highest trained Marine or Guard possible not only due to tricky nature of the shots but also the distances involved. A Ordo Assassinorum trained agent of the Vindicare Temple is the only possible explanation. Whether the Asset is still in play is unknown after another attempt this time on the suspected enemy commander, a Night Lord by the name of Elukka, narrowly missed. If it was indeed the work of an Imperial Assassin then standard operating practices would dictate the immediate extraction of the asset for fear of his tail being followed. However there is nothing to be stop another being sent in its place to start anew.










If it is indeed a Vindicare Assassin then it would be armed with a Exitus Rifle and Pistol capable of firing a vast array of rounds from normal Hollow Points and Armour Piercing right through to exotic and rare shield breakers, Turbo Penetrators and Hellfires. It would also wear a advanced camo suit enabling it blend seamlessly into its surroundings and a spy mask filled with optics._


This was just a old mini I had hanging around (I actually have the other pose as well, which I might try and do something funky with) and wanted to do something simple to get back into the swing of it all. Rather than having him in a black skin suit like very other assassin I see I went with white - my forces are all operating on a snow world after all! The more observant among you will notice his barrel isn't the normal one, I bought the mini second hand and it was missing the muzzle so it was off to the bits box and a bit from the Bane Blade kit that I have never understood its purpose for was the end result. Maybe its a vox mic?

So next up on the painting table: 










Transport for the squads I've already made (or half made): A Rhino for Haas (the second half of which I've just basecoated), a Razorback for Cato and some of you remember my Land Raider salvage attempt, well its not going to be for my Rock Wyrms any more (I have other plans for their transports), instead its going to be Death Company and Chaplin! (which means I need to make more DC - they are my currrent conversions).

Once more into the breach dear friends!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

EPIC winning, this is an awesome log, I cannot believe I did not find this sooner. The painting is ace and the fluff is stellar. I love that you are doing it around an event instead of an "army" Such an awesome idea.... REP!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Medic

Thanks for the kind words and the rep. Hopefully in the next update I'll post up the origins of the conflict on Jaeger's Reach - I love how FW has done it in their books so I thought I'd also give it a shot. Plus it means I can flick between working on IG - SM - =I= freely without feeling guilty.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Been working on some Grey Knights recently, finally painting them years after my brother bought them for me. That’s right – old school GK’s with their cool belt fed bolters. Not very happy with the weathering on them – it kinda worked on the Crimson Fury’s red armour but not the silver blue of these guys. Won’t be using it again. It looks ok from a distance but as you can see - up close it looks terrible!

Anyway here is one – I’ll try and finish the bases one a day and update.

_Grey Knight Brother Caln_










_Caln was born the son of peasants on the world of Gayl, his birth killed his mother and as was tradition he was cast from his family’s yurt to die amongst the tussock. This was not to be however and a medicine man found him, taking him in and raising him. At the age of 12 Caln killed another boy after he insulted Caln’s adopted father. An unseen force paralysed the young man in time for a blow of Caln’s to break the man’s neck. Caln then promptly collapsed to the ground into a coma. He stayed this way for the following three days. On the fourth he awoke to see 3 black robed figures surrounding his bedroll. He was taken from his yurt and onto a shuttle bound for one of the Black Ships. Even for a Grey Knight, Caln is a devout warrior, softly chanting Prayers of Faith to the Emperor where ever he goes.

He wears the standard Aegis suit of the Grey Knights and is armed with a force halberd and gauntlet mounted storm bolter. Unlike newer marks of Aegis Suits Caln’s Storm Bolter is belt fed rather than clip, allowing him to maintain a steady stream of fire, however this system requires more care and is harder to reload mid battle. Seeing as Grey Knights are never far from their supply lines this is less of an issue for Caln that it would be for other forces.

His heraldry is a black bar on a white field representing the warp being crushed between the Emperor and the faith of his servants. The two red lines of triangles represent the blood he has split in his creators name.

The weather conditions on Jarger’s Reach can change in an instant, one minute being crisp, clear and a comparatively warm 12 degrees and the next pouring sleet and hail. The roads turn to mud and the snow covered ground into swamps. In the cities, with their cobbled streets it isn’t as bad but even in the retaken city’s the sewers have a habit of over flowing. The infrastructure is crumbling around the combatants flecking them with grime and muck. _

Been distracted by the Knights so the vehicles have taken a back seat, but the reds on them are done.



















C&C appreciated.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Grey Knight number two, slightly better this time. 

_Grey Knight Brother Bail_










_Bail was the only one of thriplets, taken at 12 years of age to survive the trials to become a Grey Knight. One died in transport onboard the Black Ships and the other’s body failed him during the selection process. Bail however prevailed. Subliminally this may have had an effect on him as displayed by his heraldry – 3 red bars becoming one over a black field.


Bail wears the standard Aegis Suit, a gauntlet mounted Storm Bolter and instead of the Halberd he wields a Force Spear. This weapon requires a vastly different fighting style to the halberd, it is faster and has longer reach but cannot produce the same amount of raw power and destructive impact as the halberd, although this does not make it any less of a weapon. A stab from a force spear will destroy all but the most powerful of daemons.
_


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Had to do night shift for a day or two which made finishing things hard. Here are the final two power armoured guys.


*Brother Tark*










_The son of a Planetary Governor, the taking of the boy who would become Tark by the Black Ships caused the fall of a dynasty. A more senior brother he has a particular hatred for the servants of the Chaos God Khorne whose followers slaughtered his previous brotherhood. Since then, despite prayer and meditation he harbours a loathing that borders on obsessive.

He wields a force spear and storm bolter along with the standard Aegis suit. His heraldry represents his fallen brothers (the red half), the Emperor’s light (the white half) and his shame of defeat (the black bar)._


Brother Denn










_Brother Denn was born into the child farms of Opus 9 and as soon as the post birth checks indentified his physic potential he was placed in isolated lock down and the Inquisitorial Representative called. By 4 months old he was on a black ship heading for Terra. Even for a genetically alter Astartes of the Grey Knights he is quick footed, preferring to be using his Force Halberd on the foe, a weapon he can use almost as fast a Spear. There is great potential in him to go far within the Chapter but only time will tell.

In addition to his Halberd, he wields a storm bolter and wears the Aegis. His heraldry – a white field and red bar with double ramparts represents his faith and his martial prowess being his shields._

Last one to go is a Captain in Termie armour. I haven't got a Justicar for this squad. I'll use the Crowe mini with a proper weapon when I get hold of him.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

*Brother Captain Daet – Slayer of Gargumat the Terrible. Scourge of the Daverous Beastlord and Martial Champion of the 3rd Circle.
*










_Daet was born on the desert world of Tato and his pshyic powers were indentified at the age of 3 when he blew a man’s head of his screaming. His father, a warlord of the tribes, furious at having produced a mutant child chained his child to his chair and used his a weapon against his foes, beating him daily. Daet’s blood bond to his father prevented him from striking back against his tormentor.

This all changed when Daet turned 7, a Black Ship arrived in system and detected Daet’s physic presence. The Inquisitor in charge of the ship made planet fall and found Daet’s father ruling the tribes with an iron fist. When the Inquisitor requested that Daet be handed over his father refused. The tribe was put to the sword, the Inquisitor and his retinue sparing nobody.

A Gamma ++ level physic he was a prime candidate for the Grey Knights and served with distinction in the Strike Brotherhoods. He was elevated to the rank of Captain after banishing the Daverous Beastlord, a Bloodthirster of Khorne who had enslaved an entire planet. He also defeated the Black Legion Sorceror Gargumat in single combat and is an accomplished weapons master.
He wears a suit of Aegis Terminator armour, the most powerful armour the Imperium can provide against the fell forces go Chaos when combined with an unshakeable faith in the Emperor. He wields a Deamon Hammer, a deadly weapon in his hands and also one of the rare and blessed Pyscannons. He truly is a incarnation of the Devine Lords wrath.

His heraldry bears is a winged white V symbolizing victory and strength, twin black bars linked by V’s each representing a major victory on a red field. _

*The 12th Brotherhood*










_There have been reports of silver armored Marines being locked in combat with the forces of the Arch Enemy filtering into the ranks of the Guard for months. There is no official documented presence of the Grey Knights on Jaeger’s Reach and these reports could be another Alpha Legion trick however to what end? If there was too be elements of the Grey Knights chapter active then the chances are it would be the elements of the 12th Brotherhood. Their last known location was some 2 sectors away in the Davil system so it is entirely likely that they could have transferred to Jaeger, a detachment of several Knights would be likely, possibly lead by a Captain._


Finally finished the buggers. Currently working on the second half of the BA Tactical Squad and those transports. Will have some pictures of them up in a day or two - will need some help with the weathering. C7C always appreciated.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So with the GK's done its back to the CF... or is it? First up is the detailing and on the first Razorback - this one is for the Dev's. Here is what it currently looks like:










I'm going to use the visor slit kinda like the BA's use their helmets - to show its role: so Dev's transport is blue, Tac is red, Assault is yellow etc. This particular beast is going to be armed with Las/Plas. I've added a couple of bands of plastic card to the doors and after putting some rivets on them I will paint them blue. The door without steps on it will have the chapter symbol and the rear door will have a freehand the same as the back banner of the squad it carries.










The white needs another layer or two for it to be good enough but that will be done much later. Any comments on the weathering of the exhausts would be much appreciated. The weathering is NOT finished at all but is just the base for it, I'm a little unsure of where to put it tbh. Any thoughts?

And also a squad of Sternguard for the the Rock Wyrms - PF, flamer, heavy flamer and 3 combi-flamers. All the Wyrms are going to be tooled up.










Base colour and highlighting of the armour is done, now need to clean up the modeling on the combi flamers and then do all the other colours on them.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Bit of work on the combi flamers for the squad.










and a preview of whats to come:








.

Been chipping away at the Rock Wyrms, just need to decide on basing. I'm wanting something that says "tunnels", the idea is that these guys are experts at close quarters battle, they excel in the tight confines of Space Hulks, hives and tunnel fighting in particular. I'm tempted to use cork as rocks/rubble. What are peoples experiences with this?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Work is nearly there on the Razorback. A big thanks to everybody who gave me tips on weathering it. Just got to the snow effects and the lascannon/twinlinked plasma gun and then she's done. Oh yea and I have to write a shit load of fluff on the Rock Wyrms!

Anyway:



















Scratch build dozer blade from bits of sprue, plastic-card and rubble.



















10 points to whoever guesses which squad this is for 

C&C appreciated.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not really in the fluff writing mood recently. Other stuff in life getting a bit hectic so the squad I've finished isn't up due to the lack of fluff, same with the Razorback although it is finished.

However I've had enough will power to chugg away at the second half of the tactical squad and their Rhino










Actually sod it heres the Razorback - could you guys let me know what you think of the mud and snow. Does it look ok or do I need to remove some?










I don't know if any of you remember that I was giving the Dread some more height... yea finally got onto that. Here is the end result (at the moment), let me know what you think:










The knee pads looks a little off in the photo but they seem to be ok in person (how come its never the other way round?)

All C&C appreciated!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

The mud and snow look good, but it almost makes it look to dirty, if that makes sense? It's personal preference and really comes down to what you think and like.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Work has been killing me. Long long weeks. But thanks to some prodding by Pride365 and Thebluemage2 over in another thread I've finished off the fluff for the Rock Wyrms Squad. So here goes:

_Pictured below is the 5th Squad of the Rock Wyrms 4th Company currently engaged in counter sapper action on Jaeger's Reach. They are a Support Squad in a Combat Company their role being something of a cross between that of Sternguard Veterans and Devastators of a more Codex Chapter. Being in a Company that is expected to be tunnel fighting that are armed in a manner to excel at this type of combat.











Following the edicts and traditions of their chapter they all wear similar amour suits. All comprised of Mk 7 greaves, chests, power pack arms and shoulder armor with a Mk 6 Corvus Helmet. The armor shows chipping and staining customary to fighting in close tunnels. All carry grenades of various types to increase their fire power.

*Brother Sergeant Davik *










Davik is from one of the Rock Wyrms newer recruiting world: Kildrens Folly. His intake was the 5th from the planet and was only the 8th aspirant to pass the trails required. A veteran of 64 deployments, 15 of which as a sergeant. He is an experienced and ferocious at close range combat and is expected to transfer to the 10th Company after Jeager's Reach for a spell as a weapons master.

Davik is armed with a power fist (MK3 Lonslow Pattern) and a Ouls Pattern combi flamer.

*Brother Lavil*










Lavil was born on Aded 15 and was recruited after the Rock Wyrms helped to repel Eldar Corsairs. His skin is fair and has eyes of deep brown. He was found living in the ruins of a market fending for himself and lving on scraps. He was selected when the marines found the remains of a Seware hound (local xenos life form the size of a Terran Lion) nearby which he had killed.

He uses a Ouls pattern combi flamer and is a veteran of 26 deployments. This is his second as in a Combat Company.

*Brother Tabis*










With 24 deployments to his name Tabis (also from Aded 15) is the most junior of the squad and the 2nd most junior in the detachment. This is his first deployment as a member of a Combat Company and as such he carries a dedicated flamer. When first deployed to a Combat Company a new member is armed with a single purpose weapon rather than the combi weapons that many others use. This remains so until they can prove that they have the skill to work a combi weapon to the exacting standards required. There is no shame in never making this transition and it does not prevent further advancement in the ranks: a proven specialist weapons operator is just as deadly if not more so in the tunnells as any combi weapon armed Astatres. Tabis shares the same complection as Lavil.


*Brother Blaic*










Carrying a Ouls pattern combi flamer like the others Blaic was a child soldier in the civil war that ravaged the Asivil System. Blaic was recruited into the Rock Wyrms during the cleansing of Pathus. He is a very quiet marine, war is all he has ever known and all he ever will. In quieter moments this saddens him but his burden is lessened by the knowledge that his sacrifice enables others to live in peace and safety.

A long standing member of the squad he acts as a mentor to Davis and has been in the 4th Combat Company for 12 of his 57 deployments. 

*Brother Nucic*










The oldest member of the squad and the most experienced member of the 4th Company at 75 Deployments (20 with Combat Companies) Nucic is something of an enigma to many. He has the skills and accolades to use a combi flamer and has numerous times. However for some reason that he is unwilling to divulge he always requests service with the heavy flamer. Perhaps he is unwilling to allow a younger brother to carry such a dangerous weapon or maybe he revels in the use of it so much that all other instruments of destruction pale in comparison next to it.

Beneath his helmet he sports dark skin and blue eyes like all men of the planet Opinel. He carries a Heavy Flamer originally built on Lunan but then modified in the chapter workshops. 
_


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

These look really good! I hope my Legion comes out half as good!


----------

